# Would this be a good find? Ham Radio



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Ran across this on Craigs List today

http://joplin.craigslist.org/atq/4363015119.html

Not knowing anything about a Ham Radio, I wanted to come to the folks that are in the know =D

It is something that I think DH would really enjoy but didn't want to waste my time or his money if this stuff is not a good find.

Thank You in advance!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The whole lot is easily worth more than $300... I would be tempted to offer up to $500 but only after I had the chance to check things over. 

Modern radios tune to the .xxx decimnal place, like 435.175. I wonder if the older stuff would be legal? I know the old 360 channel aircraft radios are no longer legal (now must use 720 channels), because they can overlap frequencies.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> The whole lot is easily worth more than $300... I would be tempted to offer up to $500 but only after I had the chance to check things over.
> 
> Modern radios tune to the .xxx decimnal place, like 435.175. I wonder if the older stuff would be legal? I know the old 360 channel aircraft radios are no longer legal (now must use 720 channels), because they can overlap frequencies.


It _may_ possibly be worth $300 if everything checks out, but most of it will probably have issues due to age and may need to be recapped/repaired. The best items IMHO would be the tube tester and a HTX-212 2 meter mobile ham radio (listed in the CB's). I don't know the value of that particular tube tester, but the HTX-212 is probably in the $60 range. I purchased one a while back, to use as a receiver.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank You for the comments!!! 

I think I will pass on this and do more research so I know exactly what I'm looking at in the future =D


----------



## wildbeehoney (Sep 22, 2011)

I would also pass on this also...tubes are very hard to find if you have to replace. Best to go to the next Ham Fest that is closest to you to find some better deals.


----------

